# Can snails be good in the vivarium?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello. 
Is there is specie of snail which can be placed in the viv to assist in the clean up? detrius cleaners?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I think most snails will eat living plants also. (could be wrong though)

You may want to try some isopods (pill bugs, rolly pollies, ect.)


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Snails are generally not a good thing to have in a viv. There have been some to report snails eating the eggs. So to add a bug for "clean-up" add earthworms or as previously mentioned pill bugs.

Mike


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Malaysian trumpet snail these are aquatic snails that live in gravel they don't eat plants. Not sure how they would do in a vivarium. Very hardy and one of the smallest snails I have seen with a shell. Very productive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Steven - Who would stock this type of snail?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

The land type are bad! They will eat eggs. I have seen it or at least I have killed them on clutches and they are really hard to get rid of once established in the enclosure. They eat delicate plants too.
Ed


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd use pill bugs and/or earthworms. Snails eat eggs and carry parasites and diseases.


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

This is true about the parasite-snail relationship. Snails serve as the intermediate host for a HUGE variety of parasites, many of which will infect a frog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello again;
I guess its garlic time for those buggers. No snails for me. thanks for all your help.


----------

